# How do I buy a pair of glasses? No really, I'm serious!



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay, I'm 48 and apparently old age is catching up to me! The London Drug's reading glasses aren't cutting it anymore and I hate having 5 pairs of them between my office, truck and everywhere else I might need them.

How do I get a pair of perscription eyeglasses? Do I just walk into an eye glass shop and ask to have my eyes tested? How do I know they know that they are doing? Who tests your eyes anyway? Is it an actual optomistrist? How do you know they are going to sell you glasses that you really need?

Sorry for all the dumbass questions, but I've never needed to worry about it before. Hell, when I was flying just a few years back, I had 20/10  Now I can't even read the microwave instructions on my food  !!!!!

Thanks for any and all suggestions and help.

Going-blind-as-a-bat-but-still-think-my-fish-are-purdy,
Shelley


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

You should check out lenscrafters in the mall they should be able to help you. I have heard good things about the optometrist in costco.

LensCrafters - Eyeglasses, Contact Lenses, Prescription Sunglasses & Designer Frames


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Dave. Maybe I should just hire a tank-boy AND someone who can read the microwave instructions on my diners


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Don't worry Shelly i'm just down the road and i havn't met a microwave dish yet that i couldn't figure out how to cook! lol


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> Don't worry Shelly i'm just down the road and i havn't met a microwave dish yet that i couldn't figure out how to cook! lol


That's true, Mike, and you really are just literally down the road. I bet if I stood on my deck you could read me the instructions from your place  I'll have to keep that in mind


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Step one. You need a prescription. Visit an optometrist first. Have your eyes tested.

Step two. Take the prescription to a place that sells glasses. I usually wear contacts myself. I prefer them. My glasses are 14 yrs old already.

Steve


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

rescuepenguin said:


> Step one. You need a prescription. Visit an optometrist first. Have your eyes tested.
> 
> Step two. Take the prescription to a place that sells glasses. I usually wear contacts myself. I prefer them. My glasses are 14 yrs old already.
> 
> Steve


So how do you know if it's a good optometrist? Can you find optometrists independent of any store/chain?

Thanks, Steve
Shelley


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Thanks, Dave. Maybe I should just hire a tank-boy AND someone who can read the microwave instructions on my diners


Sure If you can afford it why not. I'm not sure if you are a fan of mad tv. But this is pretty funny..

Jack Wagner on Cabana Chat - YouTube


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Ask your real doctor to give you a name of an optometrist. Your right better to go to one who doesn't sell glasses. They are in the business of selling glasses. 
Join the club. It gets worse when your 50 and 55. Lol. There's always laser....

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.274995,-122.835476


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Ask your real doctor to give you a name of an optometrist. Your right better to go to one who doesn't sell glasses. They are in the business of selling glasses.
> Join the club. It gets worse when your 50 and 55. Lol. There's always laser....
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


The only lasers I want in my life are the ones strapped to the sharks in my tank 

And thanks for projecting into the future, April, to tell me what it will be like for you when you turn 50 and then on to 55. Man you ARE talented !!!!!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> The only lasers I want in my life are the ones strapped to the sharks in my tank


Lol!

The Costco locations that sell eyeglasses do free eye exams, you can't just walk in and do them though, you have to book in advance. I've bought my kids eyeglasses (7 pairs in the last 1.5 years!!) from Lenscrafters, Costco, & Pearl Vision. I'm not a big fan of Pearl Vision. I actually like Lenscrafters the best because their customer service is terrific. When you buy your glasses you should buy the thinnest/lightest weight lenses that you can afford & it's a good idea to get them scratch proof as well.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Lol!
> 
> The Costco locations that sell eyeglasses do free eye exams, you can't just walk in and do them though, you have to book in advance. I've bought my kids eyeglasses (7 pairs in the last 1.5 years!!) from Lenscrafters, Costco, & Pearl Vision. I'm not a big fan of Pearl Vision. I actually like Lenscrafters the best because their customer service is terrific. When you buy your glasses you should buy the thinnest/lightest weight lenses that you can afford & it's a good idea to get them scratch proof as well.


AWESOME! Sounds pretty painless AND no lasers 
Thanks, Pamela and everyone else 
Shelley


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

My optometrist is at Dunsmuir and Horby. Go get your eyes checked under your extended health plan, make the optometrist give you your prescription(they have to know, its the law) then go to Contact Lens at Clearly Contacts® - the easy way to buy Canadian Contact Lenses and you will have it in a few days.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Shelley,

I goto a guy in Langley. He is good. Right next to Lens Crafters. However some people here will probably be able to recommend someone closer to you.

Steve



-N/A- said:


> So how do you know if it's a good optometrist? Can you find optometrists independent of any store/chain?
> 
> Thanks, Steve
> Shelley


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I recommend Costco as well, Shelley. The one downtown has an optometrist as well. My last pair came from them.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think if you have extended health coverage, the eye exams are covered, once every two years. Otherwise, I think they are around $100 for the exam. Most optometrists will be selling glasses nowadays....my friend is an optometrist near english bay and he says that part of his business pulls in alot more than eye exams. Good luck with getting some new glasses. I only wear a light duty pair for night driving and it is a huge difference when I have them on. I'm just trying not to wear them when I don't need them. 

Cheers,
Tony


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Tony, Steve, Stuart and all - *THANK YOU *

Working on the tank yesterday with reading glasses SUCKED. I'm all set - now to just find the time to get my eyes checked  Hey, maybe I can have those blue eyes I always wanted


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> *Ask your real doctor to give you a name of an optometrist.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Instead of my _*fake *_doctor who just sends me to specialists and gives me copious amounts of drugs   I actually asked him when I saw him a few weeks back. He told me I was getting old; get used to it. I LOVE my doctor


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

i went to a good place on davie street, urban eyes (across from safeway) ... the eye exam was 69 dollars ... and i bought my first pair of progressives (yes, i am getting old :O) for just a little over 400 dollars ... they get good reviews too ...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

After my brand new $300+ pair of glasses fell out of my pack while cycling to UBC one day, I gave up on glasses and went to contacts. No regrets. Love not having to wear glasses all the time and can put on regular lightweight sunglasses when its sunny.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> After my brand new $300+ pair of glasses fell out of my pack while cycling to UBC one day, I gave up on glasses and went to contacts. No regrets. Love not having to wear glasses all the time and can put on regular lightweight sunglasses when its sunny.


So those baby blue eyes of yours aren't natural, Anthony  !!!!!


----------

